# ***Trigger Warning*** Urge to Harm



## Stinger HQ (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello I don't want to make this too long but I have an issue and It doesn't go away. My mind is full of the darkest thoughts that would scare a few people it scared my parents. But that's not my actual problem I learned to try not to share them. My real serious issue is that I have a extreme urge to kill someone I'm near whether it be my cat a random person or my mother, I feel an urge to do it and it's getting a bit harder to contain. I know it could be just "in my head" but your right but it's also where your actions come from. I feel the need the need to murder everyone the most bloody way possible. I'm feeling murderous and I really want to die not 100% by my own hand but for someone to kill me. these are my real urges and Idk what to do if I tell people they might do something to me so I want some internet opinions. Thx


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

You need to tell someone right now. You need help, you can't handle this alone. Do it right now before it gets out of hand.


----------

